# Possível encontro para caçada - Zonas Sul ou Centro -  27, 28 ou 29/05/2011



## Lightning (24 Mai 2011 às 15:05)

Boa tarde. 

Estou a pensar seriamente em deslocar-me até terras do Centro ou Sul, incluindo Interior, para fazer uns registos de umas boas células, digamos que um Stormchasing. 

Neste momento os modelos apontam para um fim-de-semana de instabilidade, e todos sabemos que nestas situações falham bastantes vezes. As minhas possibilidades de deslocação são um bocado limitadas, ainda assim estou disposto a arriscar por umas boas trovoadas.

Criei este tópico pois ainda estou a verificar as condições da viagem e a seguir os modelos RUN a RUN. Deixo aqui o convite a todos os que se quiserem juntar a mim. Agradeço que, os que estiverem interessados, enviem-me uma MP para troca de outras informações. 

Deixo também aqui, bem explícito, que *este encontro não é organizado pelo MeteoPT nem é oficial*, é um encontro aberto a que todos os quiserem participar, se chegar mesmo a realizar-se.

Sei que ainda falta bastante tempo, e etc etc, mas volto a afirmar que as minhas possibilidades de deslocação são limitadas, pelo que preciso de saber com algum tempo de antecedência se alguém alinha. Esta será mais uma caçada "à sorte" do que outra coisa.  O local do encontro será estudado mais em cima da hora e com a ajuda da análise de vários tipos de modelos, por motivos óbvios. 

Mas penso que irá correr bem, pois até agora a instabilidade tem tendência para se generalizar a todo o País. 

Peço desculpa aos moderadores e administradores se criei o tópico no local errado, mas não vi melhor sítio que este sub-fórum, já que seria aqui que eu vinha colocar os resultados finais (registos em fotos e vídeos). 

Se quiserem podem também responder no próprio tópico. Ou, se alguém tiver outra ideia, podemos fazer aqui uma espécie de troca de ideias e "ajustar" melhor, por assim dizer, os últimos detalhes. 

Para os interessados, que me contactem até às 0 horas de Quinta-feira, dia 26.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Mai 2011 às 20:16)

Boa Tarde, está a pensar em ir onde mais ou menos?


----------



## Earthling (24 Mai 2011 às 22:23)

eu como tarado por tornados e trovoadas etc. alias se tivesse 18 anos tirava era meteorologia em vez de engenharia civil, ate era gaijo para me juntar!

Alem disso hoje vi um remoinho ou um mini mini dust devil que chegou aos 3 metros de altura durante 5 segundos e fiquei logo aos saltos!


No entanto não vos conheço!

Mas era fixe fazer-se um grupo de stormchasers para este fim de semana! e para outros fins d semana também


----------



## Geiras (24 Mai 2011 às 22:26)

Já sabes Lightning, conta comigo 

Sempre vamos de bicicleta?


----------



## Earthling (24 Mai 2011 às 22:37)

mas voces sao malta para que idade? tenho 28 eu


----------



## Geiras (24 Mai 2011 às 22:50)

Earthling disse:


> mas voces sao malta para que idade? tenho 28 eu



Eu tenho menos 11 anos que tu 

Eu falo em bicicleta porque a proposta inicial que me foi dada pelo Lightning seria uma caçada de bicicleta


----------



## amando96 (25 Mai 2011 às 00:05)

Se for mesmo cá no sul contem comigo


----------



## Lightning (25 Mai 2011 às 00:27)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Boa Tarde, está a pensar em ir onde mais ou menos?



Boa noite. *O dia já está decidido. Será na Sexta-feira, dia 27*. E porquê? Porque a instabilidade concentrar-se-à mais no Interior, e no Sábado e Domingo espalhar-se-à ao litoral, o que significa que nestes dois últimos dias "as trovoadas vêm ter connosco", não justificando na minha opinião mais deslocamentos. 

Após ter estudado a última saída de um modelo de alta resolução, WRF, que tem sido o que mais acertou (posso afirmar mesmo em 90% dos casos) nestas situações convectivas e imprevisíveis, neste momento tenho duas áreas distintas possíveis para a caçada.

Passo então a referir quais são, após uma sobreposição da carta meteorológica ao mapa de Portugal:




















Inclusivo podem verificar (e até é curioso verificar isto) que, a zona com maior quantidade de CAPE e LI, mesmo comparando uma RUN de um modelo GFS com uma RUN de um modelo WRF, é a que assinalei. 







As duas áreas distintas estão circundadas a vermelho, e a área principal de interesse está a azul. As manchas roxas e rosa representam precipitação forte, acumulada num espaço de 3 horas. 

Tenho então a concluir (e, se estou certo) que uma das áreas possíveis para a caçada poderá ser "perto" do Couço, onde o Chasing Thunder reside. Tenho preferência em ir até uma zona mais "calma" com menos população e maior riqueza paisagística. Atenção que o que acabei de referir são até agora as principais áreas com maior actividade convectiva, e volto a referir que tal como todos sabemos estes fenómenos são sempre imprevisíveis. Não é de descartar uma deslocação um pouco mais a Norte/Sul.

Tenho em ideia levar algum equipamento adicional e auxiliar para seguir as condições meteorológicas em tempo real, dando assim uma melhor precisão à caçada.

Estou a seguir constantemente as actualizações das RUN's para confirmar mesmo estes dados que apresentei nos mapas acima.

Amanhã à hora de almoço irei aqui postar mais detalhes ou novidades que surjam.





Geiras disse:


> Já sabes Lightning, conta comigo
> 
> Sempre vamos de bicicleta?



Outra das coisas que queria referir era exactamente isso. Eu tinha proposto uma caçada (eventualmente até poderíamos ir de bicicleta ) mas isso era se fosse na tua zona de residência. Ou seja, como estou a pensar em deslocar-me muito mais para além dessa zona, isso põe completamente a bicicleta de lado. Uma coisa era deslocar-me até aí, a Palmela, e andarmos só por aí. Outra coisa é fazer uma grande viagem com muitos mais quilómetros. 

Caso o Chasing Thunder vá, e caso exista a possibilidade de levar carro (não sei se possui carta ou não) aí era completamente diferente, pois permitia muito mais mobilidade. Obviamente que da minha parte contribuía para as despesas da gasolina/gasóleo.





Earthling disse:


> mas voces sao malta para que idade? tenho 28 eu





Geiras disse:


> Eu tenho menos 11 anos que tu



Aqui a idade não interessa, interessa é o amor à camisola.  


---


Resumindo, muitas possibilidades ainda em aberto, estejam atentos ao tópico porque amanhã darei novidades.


----------



## Lightning (25 Mai 2011 às 12:39)

Boa tarde. Neste momento estou a pensar em deslocar-me até Montemor-O-Novo. A partir daí vê-se o que se faz.

Ainda assim estou um pouco indeciso. Mais daqui a pouco estudo melhor a situação e volto a postar aqui novidades.


----------



## vagas (25 Mai 2011 às 18:14)

Então passa por cá e dá uma apitadela, pode ser que nos encontremos, só não vou convosco porque sesta abalo para Aveiro 

cumprimentos


----------



## Geiras (25 Mai 2011 às 18:16)

Eu ainda não percebi, Lightning tu tens carro?


----------



## Lightning (25 Mai 2011 às 19:54)

vagas disse:


> Então passa por cá e dá uma apitadela, pode ser que nos encontremos, só não vou convosco porque sesta abalo para Aveiro
> 
> cumprimentos



Olá vagas. Se eu chegar mesmo a ir aí até Montemor-O-Novo, dou-lhe uma apitadela, esteja descansado.  Tem é que depois me dar o seu nº de telemóvel por MP para ser mais fácil. 

Ainda estou a ver os últimos detalhes. Não está ainda confirmado a 100% que eu vá até Montemor. Até posso ir para uma zona mais distante, embora dentro daquela área. 

Amanhã à hora de almoço ou meio da tarde dou a confirmação final a dizer para onde vou realmente. Esteja atento ao tópico. 



Geiras disse:


> Eu ainda não percebi, Lightning tu tens carro?



Não tenho carro, e mesmo que tivesse não o levava. Vou de transportes, fica muito mais barato. Mesmo que seja menos prático, é o que se arranja. Já num encontro que fizemos do MeteoPT há algum tempo, alguns membros foram de transportes públicos.  

Não me posso queixar.

---

Outras informações gerais que tenho a dar:

A RUN das 12h do GFS colocou mais precipitação nas zonas que assinalei no mapa (num post mais acima), o que representa muito boas notícias. Já os valores de CAPE/LI mantêm-se os mesmos, quase inalterados.  














Resta agora saber a sentença do WRF... Mais daqui a pouco.


----------



## Earthling (25 Mai 2011 às 23:10)

mas nao viram o CAPE de sabado ao 12?

http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsavneur.html


----------



## Geiras (25 Mai 2011 às 23:36)

Earthling disse:


> mas nao viram o CAPE de sabado ao 12?
> 
> http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsavneur.html



Está interessante sim, mas Sábado até o litoral deve brindar ^^


----------



## Lightning (26 Mai 2011 às 00:30)

Epa... Esta RUN, tanto do GFS como do WRF, desiludiu-me muito. A precipitação esfumou-se quase toda  e a precipitação para sábado foi aumentada. 

Como tenho até ao final da tarde de hoje (Quinta, dia 26) para comprar os bilhetes, o veredicto final para mim será na RUN das 12h. 

Se a situação se mantiver assim para Sexta-feira, não realizarei a caçada, deixo para outro dia, já que as condições de instabilidade ainda se vão prolongar durante mais uns dias para além de Domingo (isto falando do Interior, claro). 

Se não se justificar não vale a pena. Ainda assim amanhã à tarde, e em relação a Sexta-feira, postarei aqui a minha decisão final.


----------



## windchill (26 Mai 2011 às 19:26)

Epá, um dia que eu tenha tempo alinho aí num 'stormchasing', será um regresso aos velhos tempos!!! 

Tantas que já persegui!!


----------



## Lightning (26 Mai 2011 às 19:47)

vagas disse:


> Então passa por cá e dá uma apitadela, pode ser que nos encontremos, só não vou convosco porque sesta abalo para Aveiro
> 
> cumprimentos



Olá vagas. Amanhã vou mesmo a Montemor. 

Esta RUN do GFS voltou a carregar na precipitação, embora não muito, e carregou principalmente no CAPE e LI para a tarde de amanhã. 

Ainda há mais saídas e mais alterações (embora poucas). Mesmo assim decidi arriscar, até porque quem não arrisca não petisca.  Vamos lá ver o que se sucede. O "não" sempre está garantido.


----------



## Lightning (28 Mai 2011 às 00:17)

*Stormchasing TempoemCorroios - Montemor-O-Novo - 27 Maio 2011*

Boa noite a todos. A caçada de hoje foi um completo sucesso. 

Deixo aqui desde já um breve resumo da caçada. O material recolhido foi bastante, o que vai levar algum tempo a tratar. E como amanhã o cenário se repete, com um ligeiro agravamento (possibilidade de fenómenos localmente severos), quando colocar aqui os meus registos coloco tudo de uma só vez, em tópicos separados, claro (desta caçada + amanhã + Domingo + Segunda - pois pelo menos até Segunda o tempo convectivo vai manter-se).

Cheguei a Montemor-O-Novo antes de hora de almoço. Depois de almoçar, subi até ao castelo. A paisagem era lindíssima, sem igual. A vista para todos os quadrantes era excelente (e digo excelente pois estou habituado a pouco). O céu estava com alguns cumulus, de pequena dimensão e muito dispersos e frequentes. 

Após umas longas 4 horas de espera, e a consultar regularmente o Sat24 / detector Tempoemcorroios / site do IM / outras fontes, eis que o vagas decidiu juntar-se a mim, com mais 2 amigos. Após algum tempo de convívio e troca de informações e alguns assuntos sobre a meteorologia, o vagas teve que ir embora para fazer as malas. 

O céu entretanto começou a apresentar cada vez menos cumulus, mas mais espessos e altos, e chegou a ameaçar cair um aguaceiro. Após a primeira ameaça, foi sempre a progredir. Lá iam surgindo cada vez mais cumulus, alguns com um óptimo aspecto. Entretanto o Chasing Thunder (que trouxe também o seu irmão) encontrou-se comigo. Mais uma hora de convívio e boa disposição, foi na altura em que o Chasing Thunder chegou que o céu estava já digno de alguns registos. E assim foi, começámos a fotografar as primeiras células que apareceram. Estava muito escuro a Sul e ouvia-se trovoada, o mesmo se passava um pouco mais ao lado, mais para Norte. Depois de conseguidas umas boas fotografias, o trepkos entrou em contacto comigo e encontrou-se connosco. O Chasing Thunder teve que ir embora, e eu e o trepkos (que me deu boleia) dirigimo-nos para outro _spot_. Lá foi a cereja no topo do bolo, com uma célula que começou pequenina e se tornou gigantesca. As cortinas de chuva da mesma eram muito definidas e visíveis, e indicavam precipitação muito forte a poucos quilómetros de nós. Ouviam-se trovões, alguns deles mais perto que outros.

A célula esteve sem exagero mais de uma hora (filmei durante mais de umahora a célula, para fazer um time lapse) praticamente estacionada sempre a debitar precipitação forte e quase sempre no mesmo local. Foram visíveis alguns raios intra-nuvem, embora nuvem-terra não se tenha avistado nenhum. 

Entretanto o trepkos foi tratar do jantar  e eu fiquei ainda a acabar de fazer os últimos registos. Até ao fim da caçada um Sr. já com a sua idade lá da zona de Montemor-O-Novo fez-me companhia, numa agradável conversa onde trocámos experiências e opiniões sobre diversos assuntos. A parte mais "cómica" de tudo foi quando esse Sr. me perguntou se eu estava a fotografar tornados (chamou de tornados às cortinas de chuva que eram bem visíveis na altura). 

A célula começou a morrer, e tive ainda tempo para fotografar um lindíssimo pôr-do-sol, sempre com um horizonte repleto de Natureza no seu estado natural. 

Valeu bastante a pena e fiquei bastante contente com os resultados. Posso não ter fotografado relâmpagos ou as condições meteorológicas podem não ter sido bem as que esperava encontrar, mas não contaram só os registos efectuados, contaram também os bons momentos passados.

Os meus agradecimentos ao vagas (e seus amigos), ao Chasing Thunder e ao seu irmão, e ao trepkos pela simpatia com que me receberam e trataram. Um obrigado adicional para o trepkos, pois sem ele não teria sido possível deslocar-me até ao último spot onde apanhei a célula de fim-de-tarde. 

Fico agora ansiosamente à espera da próxima oportunidade para repetir esta aventura. 

Os registos deste encontro serão publicados logo que possível.

Cumprimentos


----------



## actioman (28 Mai 2011 às 00:26)

Ahhh grande Lightning, espectáculo! 

Só pela tua descrição dá bem para ver que o dia foi um êxito! Parabéns e venham de lá esses registos fotográficos para a malta regalar os olhos!


----------



## vagas (28 Mai 2011 às 08:55)

Boas, estou a ver que gostaste da terrinha. Pena n ter ficado mais tempo mas nao dava. Agora so falta mesmo as fotos

Cumprimentos


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Mai 2011 às 12:38)

Só tenho uma coisa a dizer, o bocadinho que estive lá foi muito bom, na companhia do Lightning ( Francisco) e na magnifica paisagem que montemor tem para nos oferecer, ora desde mais cá vai os meus registos, peço desculpa pela qualidade, mas a minha máquina não anda muito boa:

1º Fotos do castelo de Montemor-o-Novo:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Paisagem de Montemor:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

2º a caçada:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Por fim já de regresso ao couço ainda deu para mais umas fotos





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Um pouco mais á frente depois de Passar por brotas, deparo-me com uma célula que estava atrás de mim, parámos o carro e estive ali mais um pouco a fotografar:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Espero ansiosamente por mais opurtunidades destas


----------



## Geiras (29 Mai 2011 às 13:37)

Vistas excelentes para fotografar e filmar trovoadas 

Obrigado Chasing Thunder, venham de lá mais registos


----------



## trepkos (29 Mai 2011 às 19:42)

Ainda bem que te conseguiste orientar o resto do tempo e não te perdeste. hehe. 

Venham de lá esses registos que estou curioso, era uma bela célula, com uma enorme beleza, assim que o vagas me disse que estavas no Castelo vi logo que tinha de te levar para o spot da igreja, irias gostar mais e terias melhor visibilidade, não me enganei. Se um dia voltares, já sabes.


----------



## Gerofil (30 Mai 2011 às 23:55)

Grande reportagem 

*Parabéns !!!*


----------

